# la mère à Jean



## anne charlotte

La mère à Jean ou la mère de Jean ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Aoyama

> la mère de Jean


 bien sûr, sauf si on veut rendre un dialogue ou insister sur un locuteur _s'exprimant mal en français_ .
Ceci dit _la mère à Jean _est fautif (barbarisme), mais s'entend ... à la campagne, chez les jeunes.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

La mère de Jean.
La mère à Jean est une tournure de la langue populaire (mais incorrecte).


----------



## Asmodée

Sans aucun doute : la mère de Jean !

La préposition *à* peut être employée devant une personne dans le cas d'une attribution (donner qqch à Jean...) mais là il s'agit d'un possessif donc la préposition correcte est bien *de*


----------



## Spain_is_different

Nul doute que la tournure correcte est bel et bien "la mère *de* Jean".

De toute façon, la préposition *à* s'utilise souvent dans le sens de "possession", et en fait est privilegié au détriment de *de*.

Tout ça pour dire que si l'on utilise "de", c'est parce qu'il y a une nuance importante à noter, a savoir, la mère de Jean n'est pas normalement une proprieté de Jean .

Voici deux phrases qui risquent de t'aider un peu à comprendre ce que je veux dire:

* C'est une photo de moi. ( = Je suis sur la photo)
* C'est une photo à moi. ( = La photo m'appartient)


----------



## Aoyama

Mais, comme on sait, le problème de l'usage *à*/*de* n'est pas si tranché.
On a bien :
. c'est la faute à Voltaire / pas de chance
. c'est la faute à/de Pierre ...


----------



## Asmodée

Aoyama said:


> Mais, comme on sait, le problème de l'usage *à*/*de* n'est pas si tranché.
> On a bien :
> . c'est la faute à Voltaire



Pour moi Hugo utilisait la proposition _*à*_ justement pour montrer le caractère populaire du parler de Gavroche.

Donc à mon sens la tournure _"c'est la faute à ..." _est à réserver à un registre populaire ou familier, et la tournure plus correcte serait _"Par la faute de ..."_


----------



## Aoyama

Ou plus simplement "c'est la faute de", mais _"c'est la faute à ..."_ ne peut pas être complètement condamné car _cela se dit_ ...


----------



## tilt

Aoyama said:


> Ou plus simplement "c'est la faute de", mais _"c'est la faute à ..."_ ne peut pas être complètement condamné car _cela se dit_ ...


Beaucoup de choses _se disent _et sont pourtant totalement incorrectes, comme _donne-moi-z'en_ ou _je me suis en allé_, par exemple. 
Pour ma part, je rejoins tout à fait Asmodée pour considérer que _la faute à Voltaire _n'est pas à prendre comme exemple, bien au contraire.


----------



## Aoyama

D'ac, mais dans une expression comme "c'est la faute *à* pas de chance", faudrait-il dire alors ""c'est la faute *de* pas de chance" ?


----------



## Asmodée

Aoyama said:


> D'ac, mais dans une expression comme "c'est la faute *à* pas de chance", faudrait-il dire alors ""c'est la faute *de* pas de chance" ?


_C'est la faute à pas de chance_ est pour moi aussi une expression incorrecte et volontairement utilisée en tant que telle, en gardant l'expression populaire "_la faute à qui_" pour personnifier la chance (ou plutôt madame pas-de-chance ici)

_Pour cause de malchance_ ou _Par manque de chance_ me paraissent plus correct


----------



## Aoyama

> gardant l'expression populaire "_la faute à qui_"


Oui oui, exactement.
Je reste à penser que dire "c'est la faute à qui ?" ou même encore "à qui la faute ?" (qui dirait "de qui la faute ?") _se dit couramment_. On peut critiquer l'usage mais il existe, on ne peut pas le refuser.


----------



## Asmodée

Aoyama said:


> Oui oui, exactement.
> Je reste à penser que dire "c'est la faute à qui ?" ou même encore "à qui la faute ?" (qui dirait "de qui la faute ?") _se dit couramment_. On peut critiquer l'usage mais il existe, on ne peut pas le refuser.



Je n'ai nullement dit que l'expression n'était pas usité ainsi, mais bien uniquement qu'elle relève du parler populaire et est, à mon sens, grammaticalement incorrecte.


----------



## Fred_C

Aoyama said:


> Oui oui, exactement.
> Je reste à penser que dire "c'est la faute à qui ?" ou même encore "à qui la faute ?" (qui dirait "de qui la faute ?") _se dit couramment_. On peut critiquer l'usage mais il existe, on ne peut pas le refuser.


 Bonjour,
moi aussi, mais c'est différent, je crois.
Il est permis (et même obligatoire) d'utiliser la préposition À pour exprimer la possession s'il s'agit d'un _*attribut du sujet*_. (Comme par exemple dans "Ce livre est À moi.")

Les expressions : "La faute à qui" ou "à qui la faute" sont à comprendre comme "À qui est la faute", elles sont donc tout à fait correctes.


----------



## Aoyama

> Il est permis (et même obligatoire) d'utiliser la préposition À pour exprimer la possession s'il s'agit d'un _*attribut du sujet*_. (Comme par exemple dans "Ce livre est À moi.")
> 
> Les expressions : "La faute à qui" ou "à qui la faute" sont à comprendre comme "À qui est la faute", elles sont donc tout à fait correctes.


C'est vrai.
Ceci dit, Grevisse (contre toute attente) ne critique pas du tout cet emploi (la faute à). Il donne plusieurs exemples de bons auteurs qui l'utilisent (la faute aux Gaulois ...). Une influence d'Hugo ? Peut-être. Grevisse dit que la tournure est "populaire" (et elle l'est, sur deux plans ...).
Maintenant, le problème se trouve dans l'_enseignement raisonné_ de la langue (ici le français).
Dire : "il va à le restaurant" est une faute de syntaxe, qu'il faut clairement proscrire.
Dire : "il va au coiffeur" est une faute d'usage, mais si un de mes étudiants japonais le disait (sur le modèle de "il va au restaurant" ou "elle va au salon de coiffure"), je ferais une remarque mais devrait développer sur le fait (encore une fois) que c'est une faute d'usage (et j'expliquerai le problème de "chez = à la maison de", qui n'existe pas en japonais) mais que les Français eux-mêmes font cette "faute". Ce concept est important.
On a , sans trop digresser, le même problème avec, par exemple, "malgré que". Il y a longtemps, mon professeur de français passait son temps à s'énerver sur cette faute.
Grevisse, dans son Bon Usage de 1972 (!) écrit (avec raison) : "ceux qui luttent contre cet emploi perdent leur énergie" ...
Maintenant, que répondre à quelqu'un qui voit un film qui s'appelle : "La faute à Fidel" ?
Qu'il y a une erreur dans le titre ?
http://www.lafauteafidel-lefilm.com/


----------



## Asmodée

Aoyama said:


> Maintenant, que répondre à quelqu'un qui voit un film qui s'appelle : "La faute à Fidel" ?
> Qu'il y a une erreur dans le titre ?
> http://www.lafauteafidel-lefilm.com/



L'utilisation de l'expression populaire est, à mon sens, là aussi volontaire pour montrer que le titre du film est parole de son héroïne Anna, une enfant de 9 ans. C'est une référence ici au langage enfantin.


----------



## Aoyama

Juste pour voir, cherche sur Google "c'est la faute à", tu trouveras une foultitude d'exemples.
L'un d'eux : _Ce groupe est fait pour tous ceux qui ont l'impression que de toute façon, c'est toujours la faute à notre coeur ... mais pas à nous-mêmes_ !


----------



## Asmodée

Aoyama said:


> Juste pour voir, cherche sur Google "c'est la faute à", tu trouveras une foultitude d'exemples.
> L'un d'eux : _Ce groupe est fait pour tous ceux qui ont l'impression que de toute façon, c'est toujours la faute à notre coeur ... mais pas à nous-mêmes_ !



Encore une fois, au risque de répéter mon post (#13), je ne dis pas que c'est expression n'est pas largement usité, je dis simplement qu'elle appartient au registre populaire.

Comme tu l'as très bien dis dans ton post précédent beaucoup d'expressions grammaticalement incorrectes sont très courantes dans le langage populaire (tu cites "malgré que" mais on pourrait aussi citer "en vélo", "si j'aurais su" et sûrement beaucoup d'autres)


----------



## Chimel

Ne pourrait-on pas se mettre d'accord en distinguant le cas particulier "c'est la faute à" de la construction générale "la mère à Jean", qui est à l'origine du fil?

Je crois qu'il y a consensus pour dire que "la mère à Jean" est une tournure incorrecte, même si elle s'entend, comme d'autres fautes. Le professeur peut donc dire à l'élève qu'il la rencontrera peut-être (comme il entendra peut-être "si j'aurais su"), mais il ne peut en tout cas pas l'enseigner.

En revanche, on peut considérer que "c'est la faute à" est une expression qui a acquis droit de cité, puisque même Grevisse ne la condamne pas. Cela peut s'expliquer par l'influence de Hugo ou aussi, comme le signale Fred C, par la fonction possible de "à" pour introduire un attribut du sujet (alors qu'on ne peut pas dire "A qui est-ce la mère"?)


----------



## Asmodée

Je suis absolument de l'avis de Chimel


----------



## Aoyama

Mais sans problème, je suis absolument d'accord avec Amodée qui est 





> absolument de l'avis de Chimel


----------

